# 2.0T build



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

This is what fixing a leaky valve cover gasket has turned into... i am doing all of this out of my garage at college and getting by with what i have got down here but so far so good. more updates this weekend!
back then they didnt want me









now im hot


























_Modified by bradlesp at 11:21 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## offthrottledrifter (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

sweet should be deadly when it's done.
i'll prob be gettin my hands dirty on this project before its done.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T build (offthrottledrifter)*

what management are you going to run?
also i would cotter pin/safety wire those bolts holding the turbo to the manifold.


----------



## offthrottledrifter (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T build (dmonitto)*

hes gonna run a custom atp chip at first then later he's planning on switching over to MegaSquirt


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (offthrottledrifter)*

yeah custom atp chip until winter when i can afford MSnS. I know those bolts will back out like that i just wanted to get everything in there to make sure it fits first. USRT and 440cc injectors on their way sometime this week hopefully. keep posted i am hoping to finish this quickly as possible with bo "pdx silverslug"! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

You garage looks almost exactly like mine at school








anyways: You'll need to clock the oil housing more vertical, it would be a good idea.
Also, if you are already getting 440cc injectors, then you should just throw the ATP chip idea out the window and go with C2 motorsports (stg II) software since they have just currently finished their OBD I software. The tunning is much better than any chip you could possibly buy, and you'll probably won't have to ever switch to MS until you want crazy power out of that 8v. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T build (GTijoejoe)*

are u going to re clock the turbo so the oil return is pointing straight down? please say yes


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T build ([email protected])*

the center cartiridge isnt that bad... could be a little more perpendicular but shouldnt give you too much of a headache... stay away from atp's chips, c2 is a much better option


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T build (dmonitto)*

better safe then sorry


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build ([email protected])*

i may clock the turbo a little more after i see if it is not within the specs. i mainly had everything bolted on to make there was enough clearance at the fire wall and to see the position that the downpipe would need to be welded in and if i need to invest in longer oil feed and return lines.
good news for the anti atp chippers is that they do not make an eprom for 440cc injectors on an OBD1 aba! bad news for me is I am stuck between C2 which i have heard nothing but great things about or megasquirt which is about the same price. an option which isnt as good is running 30# injectors with the atp chip which is the most cost effective way to go.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

The advantage to using C2's software would be its high success rate for making a good drivable car with good responce. ATP's chip has a history of running rich, along with many other chip tunes. I myself have used #30 inj. with TT turbo chip and the setup ran very rich, and later it freaked out on me. Overall I went with 034efi for personal tunning capabiliy.
Sure, ATP's chip will be your cheapest route, fast and easy and it may work out, or your car may run like crap like many other but of course not all chipped cars.
I guess my overall point is your about to change the performance of your engine with FI and engine mangement is the most important factor regardless of any other parts of the setup. 
If you want a tunable system for high power and upgrades go with MS, or C2's software if you want it done and reliable quick and easy.
Overall 2.0T's are fun, good luck either way you go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (GTijoejoe)*

i think MSnS is going to be the best way to go becuase even though it will take more time to tune i will be able to return myself when i put in the 268/260 and w/i. anyone letting go of a c2 chip or msns for cheap?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

incase anyone is acutally reading this thread i got an old TT chip to use. pretty sure they wont reflash it for when i change the set up but it is perfect for right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

yeah mega squirt is good, but there are hidden costs....
as long as the center cartridges is within 30* of perpendicular you should be ok (garrett specifies 15* degrees, but thats being very safe)
the c2 chip is just a real good set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (dmonitto)*

ill measure the angle but i am 99% sure it is withing 30 degrees but if not it isnt a very big hastle to take it out and clock it one more turn. back to the garage to finish taking measurements for the exhaust and plumbing.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

well if you have no fitment issues, try and get the chra at perpendicular as possible, it will promote good oil flow.


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (dmonitto)*

i clocked it so the oil feel was nearly vertical but then the wastegate did not have room to clear the firewall so i moved it back to how it is in the pictures and hopefully it is adequate.


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

ok i need some help figuring out a way to get the intake tube to the turbo. i put on the usrt to get ready to map out where the plumbing will go. here are some pics of the progress and then the huge dilemma.
if anyone has a picture of a solution that they had to this problem it would be very appreciated!!!
















here is the real issue...

























if anyone has any answers to this let me know please!


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

you can get around those AC lines believe it or not, its just really tight and not very neat looking.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

use a 120*bend silicon coupler its almost a u-bend that should allow you to bring it back


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

Just about everyone runs into that problem, usually you will have to bend the lines slightly and put an elbow or degree turn in that space. I have a 3 inch intake, so you should get something to fit


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (GTijoejoe)*

Here is my makeshift silicon pic line i am assuming you route it under the a/c lines and then out, i am running jsut a 2.5 inch. does anyone have a picture of how they fit theirs in? i guess there is always the option to go without a/c. is this how your silicion piece sits?








if anyone has done this successfully let me know i am thinking about putting the maf right before the tb so that way i wont have to reroute the bov back into the intake. if the heat of the air will ruin the maf it is not a big deal to put it on the intake tube.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

On my setup the pipe has a bend in it coming directly off of the intake compressor, and the lines are slightly bent to the left. Over the years the pipe has worn through the AC line, which I haven't been running AC for 2+ years.
Put your MAF preturbo, the heat will eventually ruin the sensor, and plus its a pull through Maf not a blow through. Another plus is C2's software is designed for the MAF to be on the intake anyhow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (GTijoejoe)*

so i coudl basically remove the a/c lines all together and have a lot less of a headache tryin to fit the intake through there?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradlesp* »_so i coudl basically remove the a/c lines all together and have a lot less of a headache tryin to fit the intake through there? 

basically, tho there has been many people to actually keep it, but that all depends on the setup and turbo used.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (GTijoejoe)*

atp sells a tight turn elbow specifically for situations like this, check out their website.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradlesp* »_so i coudl basically remove the a/c lines all together and have a lot less of a headache tryin to fit the intake through there? 

you don't need a/c - you have windows.


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (herbehop)*

removed the a/c lines, is it ok jsut to leave the ac in but have no lines connect to it and never run it or do i need to fully remove it?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

Leagally you would have to discharge the a/c system first not into the atmosphere








Than disconnect the lines. 
Your ac compressor shouldn't turn on because the system isn't pressurized, you may want to plug any free lines to or from the compressor as well.


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (GTijoejoe)*

well i wish i would have known about the decompressing thing before last night







i removed all the lines and now am just waiting on the silicon and tbolt clamps to put my pipes together up to the point of the intercooler since that isnt here yet either... will put pics up for the 2.5 inch turbo back exhaust tomorrow


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

nice job, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T build (boogie2.0)*

please reclock, you might as well since its JUST going in, y not clock it now....take all of 30 min


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (clarksongli)*

after thanksgiving i am getting back to making some progress here are some pics of the exhaust and downpipe that bo "pdx silversnail" welded up for me
























and an intake tube put together


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

side exit no muffler ??


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (GTijoejoe)*

yeah i think that with all of that the crunch bend wont be very restricting but leaving it as a straight pipe is the plan for now, i am just gettin ready to go put it on and clock the turbo one more since it is making everyone nervous. my intercooler will be gettin here tonight so that will possibly be mounted up later too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

take a sledgehammer to that firewall...
thats what I had to do


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build ([email protected])*

no need to sledge the firewall everything fits fine
If anyone has a set of 440cc injectors in good condition that they want to sell i got ripped off on here and now need to spend more money for yet another set. let me know.
also it is finals time over here so unfortunatly that is why everything is put on hold for about another week.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T build (smugfree3)*

A/C is played. ATP software is hit or miss. I put down 183hp and 200 ft lbs with a pretty decent curve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VB VR6 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...-90EL ??


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (VB VR6)*

i am going with an old techtonics chip and since i live no more then 20 mins from techtonics i think they will help me out a bit. Thanks for the link but I just got the turn taken care of with a 90 degree silicon, fits nice with no a/c...
you are right, a/c is more then played
and since it snowed here for the first time in years


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T build (bradlesp)*

if you are going with c2 440cc software, dont forget to use a maf from VR6 or just use the housing and swap your sensor into it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bradlesp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T build (Maverik869)*

serious change in plans and financial situation.
FOR SALE:
complete set up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=844
Polished Porsche 7 slots (928's) with adapters
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2959272
1995 Suede Silver Jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=811


----------

